# Hull Summer Police Officers



## pickels

Does anyone know anything about the Hull summer reserve police officer positions? Also can anyone tell me other dept's that hire for summer police? Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikejg114

all over the cape, nantucket and martha's vineyard


----------



## CapeCodPolice

*To be specific*

PJM#15:

I went to the Reserve Academy with a woman who currently works in Hull as a Dispatcher/Reserve Officer. From my understanding it is an okay department to work for and she enjoys it there.

The Cape Cod departments that hire/use Summer Officers are Orleans (where I work), P-town, Eastham, Falmouth, Nanutcket and MV. I know that Dennis and Bourne occasionally hire Reserves, as well as Harwich. I know Banstable and Mashpee no longer hires Summer Officers due to liability issues. The rest of the departments I am not quite sure of.

If you want to know anything about Orleans Summer Police, please feel free send me a PM.


----------



## Crvtte65

I called a whole bunch a month or two ago about this upcoming summer:

Dennis: No hiring
Chatham: No hiring
Sandwhich: No Hiring

Harwich, Falmouth, and Brewster all had people to talk to but nobody was ever in their office.


----------



## csauce30

I think Wellfleet still uses summer officers, i worked there in 99 and I believe they still use them.


----------



## capecop88

Ptown is hiring. Application deadline is Jan 30 I think


----------



## tomahawk

Nantucket PD was hiring, but I believe the application deadline has already passed. They typically hire more than 30 specials each summer.

-Mike

[edit: I goofed! Deadline is 3/1/04, see below]


----------



## Guest

Does any one know if Hull will sponser an applicant to the reserve academy, or are they only looking to hire people who already have the training?


----------



## tomahawk

RD,

If you still need the academy and you are looking to get hired for this summer, you are probably out of luck.

They will likely hire those who have already completed the academy, unless there is a lack of qualified applicants and they have no other options.

This is in general what most deparments would do. Try contacting someone from Hull directly; perhaps they have accomodated others in the past.

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## pickels

If you go to www.hullpolice.org all the info is there. They do require you to have the part time academy already. Check out the website it gives info on the job description.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info


----------



## tomahawk

With regard to my earlier reply, I stand corrected -- you have until March 1, 2004 to apply for the Nantucket Summer Special position.

http://www.nantucket-ma.gov/departments/police.html#anchor9762

-Mike


----------



## MVS

What's the pay like in Hull and Nantucket?


----------



## 725

I worked on Nantucket in 1997 as a summer special . . . pay then was $10.00/hr - 40hr work week with possibility of details occasionally. You did NOT need a reserve academy to be hired then. Not sure if all that has changed or not since. It was a great summer, I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for experience in the field. Best of luck.


----------



## tomahawk

Here's the deal with Nantucket Summer Specials:

After you send in your application, you will get an interview appointment in the mail or a letter saying no thanks. After the interview, you will receive another letter telling you what assignment you will have, your start date, and all the uniform requirements (or "no thanks").

Typically 30-35 college students get hired each season. To become a full-time Nantucket officer, you must have worked two years full-time with another department, or have worked as a Summer Special.

Pay is $13/hour to start; if you are a returnee, you typically get an appropriate raise based on how many seasons you have worked there.

Reserve academy is not required (but would certainly help your chances of being hired); everyone (including returnees) completes in-house department training during the first two weeks of June.

Everything but chapter 90 and a gun. Good chance you will break out the cuffs.

Housing available dorm-style at a retired USCG barracks for $85/week, 25 minutes outside of town.

You must purchase your own uniforms (~$300, depending on assignment); duty gear is provided.

You are assigned on a 5-and-2, 40-hour schedule: foot or bicycle patrol in town, ATV patrol on the beach. Once you are assigned, you stay with that unit for the season.

Not much overtime, but PLENTY of details, rate was at least $30/hour.

Very good relationship with most of the full-time patrol officers and Troopers -- many of whom started off in your shoes.

Firm but approachable command staff.

Anyone who gets this gig will have fun, and it can be very rewarding to your future career as long as you do your job and stay out of trouble. They will not hesitate to remove someone from the island for being an idiot!

If anyone has any other questions, PM me.

-Mike
NPD Bike Patrol '02 Alum 8)


----------



## laxball33

*Hull Seasonals*

I did the Hull Seasonal bit for 2 years and its not that bad. The best shift to do is the midnights. Otherwise you will be walking alot. They pretty much put you out there to write parking tickets during the day shift so stay away from that shift if you can. If you can any other shift you will see some fun stuff. The pay when I was there in 00 and 01 was 10.00 an hour, but thats about average no matter where you go. Hey ,when you need to get some experience any job is a good job and at least in Hull you are still on the main land and not an island.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

In regards to Hull make sure you use verbal judo with the bike gangs that go down there. 100 to 1 not good odds.


----------



## PMC810

Hell Angels, Devils Desitefulls and or everyone else you can think of going down there, Guns drugs ect . Far to say ???????


----------



## Southside

Who in the hell are the devils desitefulls????? I have heard of disciples.

Are the desitefulls that group of circus midgets from Quebec? :lol: :lol: 

Just joking about the midgets...


----------



## Joe B

*ha*

Not to start swerving off topic here but the Hells Angels do not hang around Nantasket Beach. It's the Outlaws that hang out at the Dry Dock down there, should you ever see the 81 riding down G.W. Boulevard look out, shots fired will probably be forthcomming. Also, the "Devil's Deciples" were patched over years ago by the Outlaws, to the best of my knowledge they are non-existent here in Massachusetts.


----------



## mikejg114

anyone heard anything from Hull or know when they usually start interviewing canidates.


----------

